# Cant Hear Midis



## b3n (Oct 15, 2004)

Midi files have just started to stop playing properly on my comp  When i got to control panel then to audio devices i try to add Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth or woteva but when i click apply the box just goes blank and midis continue to stuff up. I think i may need to reinstall drivers but where do i find them?


----------



## b3n (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Lorand (Oct 17, 2004)

> I think i may need to reinstall drivers but where do i find them?


Drivers for what?


----------



## b3n (Oct 17, 2004)

Drivers for the midi mapper or the sound card or whatever that makes MIDI work.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 17, 2004)

And what's the name of that soundcard?


----------



## b3n (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a laptop and the card is SoundMAX Digital Audio.


----------



## b3n (Oct 18, 2004)

IBM Thinkpad R40 is the laptop model.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 18, 2004)

Download the driver from here: http://www-306.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-46024


----------



## b3n (Oct 18, 2004)

Im downloading those drivers now.


----------



## b3n (Oct 18, 2004)

Nope they didnt work. The weird thig is if i open a midi composing program such as Sibelius it plays the midis fine and when i go to TEST MIDI DEVICE in that prgram it tests it and its fine just i cant play midis with any media player or on the net.


----------



## b3n (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 26, 2004)

b3n said:
			
		

> Anyone?


A person from this forum said http://xu4.sourceforge.net/forum/read.php?f=1&i=756&t=756 

I had the same problem with the same version and also on XP...

I simply went in contrl panel / sounds / audio / midi.
And then I picked MICROSOFT GS WAVETABLE SW ... instead of my built in sound card.
And it worked.


----------



## b3n (Oct 26, 2004)

yeah well it doesnt.


----------



## samstokes (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had the same problem with MIDIs.  I've never figured out why Windows Media Player and Winamp seem to often have trouble with them.

One possible band-aid fix would be to record your MIDIs playing from Sibelius using Soundforge or some other audio recording software and then you could save them as MP3s and listen to them that way.   I know that isn't ideal, but it is one way to tackle the problem.


----------

